
Electrostimulation Study Gets Alzheimer’s Patients to Recall Vivid Memories - laurex
https://www.discovermagazine.com/mind/electrostimulation-study-gets-alzheimers-patients-to-recall-vivid-memories
======
gus_massa
How did they tested that the recalled memories where accurate? (Had that guy
went to Aruba ever?) The effect of recalling first a general and later the
apparition of more detail is common in false memories.

More info:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misinformation_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misinformation_effect)

I'm afraid that someone will try to use this in a witness in a trial, and get
another pseudoscientific source of falce memories.

